# big hog



## walters (Nov 15, 2016)

killed this saturday night sitting in the deerstand, got me worked up pretty good, almost 350pds, 4in cutters, I'm having him mounted


----------



## Horns (Nov 15, 2016)

Goodness. That's a lot of sausage. Congratulations


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice Boar! Congratulations! Nothing better than a big old nasty boar mount!


----------



## frankwright (Nov 18, 2016)

Yep, Big One! Congratulations!


----------



## walters (Nov 29, 2016)

*big hog boar*

just wanted to say people are so quick to throw these big boars away, this one was almost 350pds, had pittmans work him up into all sausage, some of the best sausage u ever ate, and its good for u too cause its leaner than regular sausage, 
  I think personally(my opinion take it with a grain of salt) if you kill them quick and they don't have time to get all that adrenalin and testotrim worked up, they are good eating, I kinda go by the smell, those of you that have hog hunted know some smell terrible when you get up on them and when u gutting them, this one didn't have that strong smell, now they all stink don't get me wrong just waiting on my mount now


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 29, 2016)

walters said:


> just wanted to say people are so quick to throw these big boars away, this one was almost 350pds, had pittmans work him up into all sausage, some of the best sausage u ever ate, and its good for u too cause its leaner than regular sausage,
> I think personally(my opinion take it with a grain of salt) if you kill them quick and they don't have time to get all that adrenalin and testotrim worked up, they are good eating, I kinda go by the smell, those of you that have hog hunted know some smell terrible when you get up on them and when u gutting them, this one didn't have that strong smell, now they all stink don't get me wrong just waiting on my mount now



EGGSACTLY!!

Nice BOSS HOG!  What a Monster!!
One that big would have had me collecting the ribs too

Surely you left the loins in tact?


----------



## walters (Dec 1, 2016)

*nope*

he was so big I was scared to attempt it so I ground him all into sausage, I tell u he had my ribs shaking when he came out there showing out smacking them teeth, ive killed some pretty big deer in my days but he had me shook up bad


----------



## walters (Dec 1, 2016)

*avatar*

Freakwright I like that avatar


----------



## hogjumper (Dec 1, 2016)

walters said:


> just wanted to say people are so quick to throw these big boars away, this one was almost 350pds, had pittmans work him up into all sausage, some of the best sausage u ever ate, and its good for u too cause its leaner than regular sausage,
> I think personally(my opinion take it with a grain of salt) if you kill them quick and they don't have time to get all that adrenalin and testotrim worked up, they are good eating, I kinda go by the smell, those of you that have hog hunted know some smell terrible when you get up on them and when u gutting them, this one didn't have that strong smell, now they all stink don't get me wrong just waiting on my mount now



I bet this mount is going to look amazing. Perry mentioned this giant hog when I brought him some pork just the other weekend. This is my first go with Pittman sausage and I can't wait to taste it.


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 2, 2016)

walters said:


> he was so big I was scared to attempt it so I ground him all into sausage, I tell u he had my ribs shaking when he came out there showing out smacking them teeth, ive killed some pretty big deer in my days but he had me shook up bad



Listening to those cutters smacking is an eerie sound, no doubt. I killed one about the same size that had every other hog in the field scattering as he moved about. He finally moved over to the bait and caught a small hog unawares. He hooked that little hog with his snout/cutters and tossed him over 15'. 

That little porker hit the ground squealing and running back into the brush. The fella I was hunting with said he'd found another small hog there a few days before dead from having his side ripped open like that. Congratulations again on a nice boar. It ought to make an awesome mount!


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 2, 2016)

Congrats on the big piggie.


----------



## walters (Dec 2, 2016)

*sausage*



hogjumper said:


> I bet this mount is going to look amazing. Perry mentioned this giant hog when I brought him some pork just the other weekend. This is my first go with Pittman sausage and I can't wait to taste it.



u will be satisfied with his sausage, they use to have there brand in all the grocery stores


----------

